
Using online choice experiments to measure changes in well-being [pdf] - amzpix
https://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/116/15/7250.full.pdf
======
amzpix
“We find that WhatsApp, Facebook, and digital maps on phones are highly valued
by our subjects with median compensations for losing 1 mo of access of €536,
€97, and €59, respectively. Other applications such as Insta- gram (€6.79),
Snapchat (€2.17), and LinkedIn (€1.52) are valued an order of magnitude lower
and Skype (€0.18) and Twitter (€0.00) have very low median valuations.
(Average valu- ations or valuations for any given consumer will typically
differ from median valuations.) In follow-up interviews, respondents reported
that the strikingly high values for WhatsApp reflected its tight integration
into their daily lives for coordination with family, friends, colleagues,
schoolmates, and others and the high compensation needed for being digitally
separated from this network.”

